# logon scripts for printers in AD



## rijucv (Jul 31, 2007)

Hi,
Me again,
I just want to know, if i am doing any mistake....
i am using this script to install the network printers for my AD users, 


Set wshNetwork = CreateObject("WScript.Network")

wshNetwork.AddwindowsPrinterConnection "\\servername\printername"

and when my users login they get a message 

error Code 800A0046
Permission denied....

But the script is located in sysvol folder under scripts which is shared , and have full rights for all users... ( except the administrators all normal users are getting the same error message)

Can anyone help me in this?


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

You sure all your users have permissions to that Printer share?
The script looks fine.


----------



## rijucv (Jul 31, 2007)

yes, i am very much sure, i added the everyone group also into that to test it, but the result is same


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

Did you check the special permissions to make sure there are no deny permissions? Remember, deny always supersedes allow.


----------



## rijucv (Jul 31, 2007)

thanks for the support.. i sorted it out.. i removed all the printers and reinstalled with fresh printer names...i didnt have much time coz of the user's pressure

thanks again.. for sure will come back with new questions..


----------

